
Using the word “whiz” in my domain name? - superasn
Hi, I&#x27;m not a native English speaker but as far as I know whiz seems to be a synonym for wiz, or wizard.<p>Can someone please tell me if using Whiz as the prefix of my domain name has any negative connotation?<p>The one I want has only availability with whiz.
======
jlgaddis
"whiz" has a different meaning than wiz or wizard. For example, "The
helicopter whizzed by at low altitude".

If your usage is meant to be short for or similar to wizard, you'll want to go
with "wiz".

~~~
superasn
Thanks, i got confused because of urbandictionary.

I think I'll pass on whiz. All Wiz domains suffix are already taken
unfortunately.

------
NeuroWinter
The word Whiz, is also slang for going to the toilet or to urinate.

e.g "I need to go for a whiz."

